# Do you brush your teeth first and then use mouthwash, or vice versa?



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I've read that studies have shown either are just as effective as the other. Some say using mouthwash first loosens everything up so that it's easier to brush away the rest, while others say using mouthwash after you finish brushing is better to make sure you got everything out. So which one do you prefer to do?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I prefer mouthwashing after because then it clears the toothpaste from my mouth and leaves it nice and fresh. I also read you shouldnt rinse mouthwash out with water until 30mins after use, so using it last makes sense with that.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

My dentist told me that as long as you read the instructions on the bottle, it's fine to rinse your mouth out with water because I'd heard that, too. My current mouthwash (Crest 3D White) says to either rinse your mouth out immediately with water after using the mouthwash, or if you don't want to rinse it out, to wait 10 minutes before drinking or eating anything. Normally I don't have that luxury when I have to go to work in the early morning, so I always just rinse it out of my mouth immediately.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

when l use it, brush teeth first. Seems kind of ineffective to use first on a dirty mouth but if l weren't cheap l might do both before and after :crazy:


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't use mouthwash. I remember reading that, in the long run, it actually results in more bacteria.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> when l use it, brush teeth first. Seems kind of ineffective to use first on a dirty mouth but if l weren't cheap l might do both before and after :crazy:


Yeah, that's how I used to feel, too. That it seemed ineffective if I used mouthwash first. But apparently a lot of people do it!



Ubuntu said:


> I don't use mouthwash. I remember reading that, in the long run, it actually results in more bacteria.


I didn't use to use mouthwash, either, but since I started this new whitening regime (I can't afford the whitening laser thing and the strips eat at my enamel) I now use it religiously. xD


----------



## Kosmo (Sep 6, 2014)

I would have never thought about this question. so great question. Brush first and than mouth wash, thats the only way i have done it.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Brush Teeth first then use Mouthwash


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Floss -> Brush Teeth -> Mouthwash


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

_Brush, floss, brush again, mouthwash._


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

1st Brush
2nd Mouthwash


----------

